# coye for bait?????



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a bunch of large coye and i am thinking of useing them for bait some of these will go 16-17 inches long, i normally use 6-7 inch blue gills . or gold fish around the same size . i am wondering if the old saying is true , the biger the bait the biger the fish tha eats the bait .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are fishing in waters that have TRUE giants, 16" bait is not out of the question, not at all. Cats are lazy by nature, and a big meal means they can lay around more  They use whole chickens in places also......  CATKING


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Is using a Koi for bait legal because of the possible release of an exotic ramifications?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I suggest you give those koi to me. They are much to big for catfish to eat.
I know where I can safely dispose of them


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get plenty of them? 

Let me know when/if you get the chance to go again, I think I can handle some of them now, I could get my temp bait tank together.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Those Koi should work just fine for anything 15+. We use 12-16'' Israeli carp in the Muskingum and other areas with good success, but I can't remember catching anything less than 15 lbs.


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

Wed, the 16th i will go get more Kois, if you can handle the large ones ill bring some back for ya . and the gold fish are right buy my house. i can only hold on to the koi for a couple of days. so you will have to get them asap.


----------

